# New baby



## Joana lopes (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi everybody!

I am soon moving to Cairo and having a my first baby there. Does anybody have a suggestion on where to shop for baby things (clothes, accessories, etc). Also, does anybody know if there is a good midwife in Cairo where I could take pre-natal classes?

Thanks!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hi, welcome and congratulations

Mothercare is here in Cairo and I have seen lots of other baby shops.. but I pay not attention to the names. I do not think there is such things as midwives as we know them. Most people will tell you if you are able to have your baby in your home country then do so.. there is no after care here, nurses are not qualified..


----------



## Joana lopes (Feb 7, 2014)

*Baby born*

Hi Maiden! Thank you for your reply!

The shops are actually the least of my worries...I am considering having the baby in Cairo...I am aware that the nurses there are not very qualified, but I heard that you can actually find good doctors and a couple of good hospitals in Cairo..,not sure yet, guess I'll have to check once I'm there...but I was hoping there would be some foreigners' group or pre-natal classes around...

That's disappointing...


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

If Portugal is your home country, it's probably best to take a quick flight back there to have the baby, why risk it?

One fact, Egypt has the highest incidence of Hep C in the world, mostly due to poor hygiene in hospitals.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Joana lopes said:


> Hi Maiden! Thank you for your reply!
> 
> The shops are actually the least of my worries...I am considering having the baby in Cairo...I am aware that the nurses there are not very qualified, but I heard that you can actually find good doctors and a couple of good hospitals in Cairo..,not sure yet, guess I'll have to check once I'm there...but I was hoping there would be some foreigners' group or pre-natal classes around...
> 
> That's disappointing...




Does your own reply not ring alarm bells with you 

but I heard that you can actually find good doctors and a couple of good hospitals in Cairo

You have to find them!!!

Believe me if an Egyptian can give birth overseas they do!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> If Portugal is your home country, it's probably best to take a quick flight back there to have the baby, why risk it?
> 
> One fact, Egypt has the highest incidence of Hep C in the world, mostly due to poor hygiene in hospitals.




I contracted Hep A here and when I was showing signs of anger at picking this up the doctor said to me and I quote his exact words.. What's your problem everyone in the ME has hepatitis.

What an attitude but it shows the lackadaisical attitude to anything and everything here.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

I must admit that I would not have my baby here.
re are a few expats who have, but the negative experiences I know of far outweigh the positive experiences that I have heard of.
the training and facilities are sadly lacking, and god forbid you or your baby need specialist neo natal / post natal care - I would not like to be here.
some of the ideas that even supposedly highly trained professionals hold here are from the dark ages.

On the subject of hep C - the 2 most common ways of catching it here are from dirty/unclean medical facilities and reused needles, but even more surprising the 2nd highest place for picking up this infection is through having a manicure. Due to the transfer of blood from person to person on the manicure tools they use - as they are not cleaned or disinfected between customers. So be warned


----------

